# siamese question



## clarissa (Aug 18, 2004)

Mella is most likely a DSH, but definitely part lynx point siamese. I'm not sure how old she is (anywhere from 1 yr to 3 yrs), but her coat is pretty patchy. She has a very dark ridge on her back, and a fairly white tummy - her sides are all the shades inbetween! Just wondering if their coats ever even out, or always remain patchy??

edit - in retrospect this subject may not belong in breeding section  sorry!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Do you have a picture? Not sure what you mean about the dark ridge or the patchyness. Just so you know, a lynx point is also what happens when a seal or blue point cat mates with a tabby or a cat with some tabby genes...your cat doesn't have to be descendant of a lynx point to come out looking like a lynx point. In fact, it doesn't even have to be descendent of a siamess. It could very well be the product of a pointed DSH and a tabby DSH.


----------

